# You-tube on dial-up



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!! Usually if I let a You tube video play through,which takes like an hour,after it's done,I can watch it. Here lately,it's not working. SOOOO frustrating!!!  Any ideas??


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Instead of letting it play through. Put the video on Pause. It will still continue to load, and then go back and play it.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm...I can't seem to pause it. It will pause for a few seconds,then the Play button pops back up. What a PITA. :grit:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

I just download them with aTube Catcher (it used to be utube catcher but YouTube made them change it).

That seems to work best for me, being on dialup.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

ladycat said:


> I just download them with aTube Catcher (it used to be utube catcher but YouTube made them change it).
> 
> That seems to work best for me, being on dialup.


Do you have dial up Ladycat???

Dennis


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a friend that is way out in the sticks and at the end of the phone service lines as far as dial up goes he ONLY gets 18 Kbps yes that is WAY below the 56 well most people never do see that 56 more like 48 top 51 But Even at that 18 he watches things on Utube by doing what I said. Start the video. And then Put it on Pause and continue to work on other things coming back to You Tube it is loaded and then he plays it. Ands he does not have any extra catcher either and is even running with windows 98 what a shame that is but someday he may get a XP Machine. and XP is going to around for many years to come I heard just the other day on a tech show that XP will be GOOD and be updated and supported now till 2014 So for 6 more years!! So NO NEED to move to Vista~! Which I won't anyways as the next putter I get will be MAC~!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

crafty2002 said:


> Do you have dial up Ladycat???


Yes.


arabian knight said:


> Start the video. And then Put it on Pause and continue to work on other things coming back to You Tube it is loaded and then he plays it. Ands he does not have any extra catcher either


One advantage of the utube catcher is, it puts the videos on my hard drive and I can watch them any time I want after that. 

When my brother comes to visit I show him the good ones that I have saved, like the dancing cockatoo.

The utube catcher also downloads videos from other video sites.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

The free Realplayer software has a download feature. whenever there's streaming video on your screen, move your cursor across it and a tiny window will pop up saying "Download this video" which you can click on, click out of (X) or ignore and it'll go away in a few seconds. Available in the most recent versions, I know its in v.11 anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

zong said:


> The free Realplayer software has a download feature. whenever there's streaming video on your screen, move your cursor across it and a tiny window will pop up saying "Download this video" which you can click on, click out of (X) or ignore and it'll go away in a few seconds.


For some reason that real player feature doesn't work for me. It will start downloading, then partway through the download, it quits.

I tried upgrading it (to the latest free version), and it still doesn't work for me.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tips! Ladycat I'll try that & report how it works here!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Works great! Thanks Ladycat!! :bow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Kstornado11 said:


> Works great! Thanks Ladycat!! :bow:


Glad you like it!!


----------



## stockdogtta (Apr 12, 2008)

I downloaded it also-it's wonderful, now I can 'play'---Thanks for sharing Ladycat


----------



## country bred (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks, ladycat. Being able to save youtube videos is great. I see that now there's a new version of aTube Catcher. To download it you must, of course, agree to the terms and conditions. And by agreeing to the terms and conditions, you also agree to have the ASK toolbar installed on your computer.

Has anyone downloaded this new version of aTube Catcher? Have you been able to easily get rid of the ASK toolbar afterwards?

Thanks.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I'd have to look it up again I think as I've changed computers since then. Anyway I wanted to download Ron Paul speech when he was running for Republican nomination and share it with a friend with only a dvd player. It was on utube in several parts. First added one of those Firefox add ons that does what ladycat describes. Then found a free program that combined the parts into one, then found yet a third program to convert it to something I could burn to dvd and would play on stand alone dvd player. It worked great. Sorry cant remember all stuff I used. Lost it when I changed computers. The video quality is lower resolution since the utube stuff is greatly compressed but it was quite watchable.

And I wish I had broadband, would make watching such videos lot easier. Lot of interesting how-to and backyard inventor type stuff on utube. Also lot worthless junk. And you can waste lot time trying to download something on dialup that sounds interesting only to find its worthless and big waste of time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't use aTube Catcher any more. My installation got corrupt somehow, and I couldn't fix it. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling and no go.

So what I'm using now is a Firefox addon called DownloadHelper. It's able to get almost all videos, and it's very easy to use.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

country bred said:


> Thanks, ladycat. Being able to save youtube videos is great. I see that now there's a new version of aTube Catcher. To download it you must, of course, agree to the terms and conditions. And by agreeing to the terms and conditions, you also agree to have the ASK toolbar installed on your computer.
> 
> Has anyone downloaded this new version of aTube Catcher? Have you been able to easily get rid of the ASK toolbar afterwards?
> 
> Thanks.


Any software that forces you to install a browser toolbar is *NOT worth *having on your pc....period.

Do yourself a favor and as Ladycat has already said, install Firefox then install DownloadHelper.


----------

